# U12 Bluebird SR20DET



## Richard Ward (Apr 12, 2004)

I've been talking with JGY Customs based out of Atkins, VA for a U12 SR20DET motor swap. They qouted me $5,000 for the JDM SR20DET, FMIC to replace the stock TMIC, SE-R motor mounts, SE-R 5spd. transmission, installed and ready to roll with a small warranty.

My question is that I'm located 80 miles above the Florida Capital in Valdosta, GA. Are there any reputible "swap shops" that stock motors and do installations on the spot anywhere in Georgia, North Florida, etc.? JGY Customs is 600 miles away and even though it'll be the last 600 miles my GA16DE takes, it's still one hell of a 9+ hour drive through all of Georgia, one way (the trip back will be much faster with the addition of an SR20DET ;-)

If you guys could give me some website URL's or phone numbers, I'd really apperciate it. Thanks!


----------



## BB Turbo (Jul 14, 2004)

I used to live in Atlanta for 10 years and I know there are some shops there that have the tools/experience needed for this kind of swap. Not to mention, the swap would take weeks (most likely) as some shops like to take their time, or if something goes wrong (more time) so I hope you got allot of time on your hands, thats allot of waiting. How bout some SE-R axles were those included on the price? What other aftermarket products are going in?


----------



## Richard Ward (Apr 12, 2004)

BB Turbo said:


> How bout some SE-R axles were those included on the price? What other aftermarket products are going in?


SE-R front axles, half shafts, ECU, harness, mounts, transmission, clutch, etc. etc. Basically, they have a horde of SE-R's with blown motors they swap the parts from. I talked to the guy in charge and he said $5,000 includes everything.

U13 SR20DET (95-99) Bluebird (30-55K Miles)
B14 200SX SE-R axles, half shafts, transmission, clutch, motor mounts, front mount intercooler (to replace top mount intercooler), etc.

I'm providing a new water pump, alternator, accessory belts, etc. to make sure the new swap survives at least the 600 mile trip back home. They said they offer no warranty on their swaps, either. (If it breaks driving out of the drive-way they aren't responsible)

Seems a little tacky for a $5,000 job to offer not even an hour warranty. They told me they take the car and run it hard for a day before they give it back to me (to make sure everything's OK0.

It's still a long haul: Valdosta, GA to Atkins, VA. Atlanta is a big place and there must be a few good shops with websites and prices. I just can't find them in my searches through Google, Yahoo, etc.

They said since they can't just work on 1 or 2 cars at a time, they usually have 4+ going at once and my car will only see a couple hours of work per day so the swap overall will take about 4-5 days, plus 1 day to test drive before it's ready.

Anyone care to suggest some other shops to call? Also, do these newer FWD SR20DET's take a beating? How well are they built considering they come turbo-charged stock. Anybody who has an SR20DET care to comment on their reliablity and toughness, feel free.

Thanks.


----------



## 200sux (Jan 8, 2004)

*the sr20det is a strong engine*

I have a 240 with an sr20det and its crazy strong and you can beat the piss out of it and it just keeps going my buddy is pushing tons of boost and dynoed 350 to the wheels in his. I know of two ppl with the fwd sr20det and they are both high power cars thats why I'm doing it to my 200sx.


----------



## Richard Ward (Apr 12, 2004)

So, it's tougher than the stock POS GA16DE? I'm pouring oil from the valve cover at 127,060 miles on my 1998 B14.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Richard Ward said:


> So, it's tougher than the stock POS GA16DE? I'm pouring oil from the valve cover at 127,060 miles on my 1998 B14.



pos ga16de haha. nice

is the valve cover tightened down?


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

Richard Ward said:


> I've been talking with JGY Customs based out of Atkins, VA for a U12 SR20DET motor swap. They qouted me $5,000 for the JDM SR20DET, FMIC to replace the stock TMIC, SE-R motor mounts, SE-R 5spd. transmission, installed and ready to roll with a small warranty.
> 
> My question is that I'm located 80 miles above the Florida Capital in Valdosta, GA. Are there any reputible "swap shops" that stock motors and do installations on the spot anywhere in Georgia, North Florida, etc.? JGY Customs is 600 miles away and even though it'll be the last 600 miles my GA16DE takes, it's still one hell of a 9+ hour drive through all of Georgia, one way (the trip back will be much faster with the addition of an SR20DET ;-)
> 
> If you guys could give me some website URL's or phone numbers, I'd really apperciate it. Thanks!



tampa has jay whitley 
so fla has andrea miko 
mario a few other shops 

also you should check out www.sr20forums.com in the florida section thers a list of shops and what not that everyone uses.

Jeff


----------



## Richard Ward (Apr 12, 2004)

nxchef said:


> tampa has jay whitley
> so fla has andrea miko
> mario a few other shops
> 
> ...


Do any of these shops have a website or price list? A lot of the people mentioned in the Florida section are hard to get ahold of.


----------

